# Unknown Cichlid.....?



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello... im wondering if someone may know this cichlid i have... it looks like it must be some sort of zebra cichlid, and im pretty sure its been trying to spawn with my Red top Ice blue zebra cichlid. I have searched all over and cant find another fish picture like it... any suggestions....??
it looks like a female kenyi, mixed with a zebra cichlid and maybe even an afra... lol??


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

can't do anything without a pic


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

??


----------



## chris350 (Jul 9, 2008)

if those are pictures of it above...i can say it looks like a saulosi....
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

these are exact pics...took today...it does look very simalar to a saulosi... although its still not quite it. lol this is the problem im having... just cant figure it out.... no saulosi has yellow tipped dorsal fin... although the picutres flash hides it.. its vibrant in person... it has matching yellow dots on the anal fin, as well as yellow on the edges of the other fins...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Doesn't look much like a saulosi other than being blue with bars, lol. Definitely not a saulosi. Doesn't really look like any pure species that I can name off the top of my head...


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

the best part is... i think it may be breeding with my Red top ice blue zebra! lol... interesting... its not one of those either.


----------



## nu774ll (Feb 7, 2005)

i think i may have brought the same type of fish today if you look at my topic posted earlier, i will post more pics of it tomorrow


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

my theory is that at some point a male kenyi spawned with a ice blue zebra and out came whatever i have. with female kenyis looking somtimes alot like ice blue zebras... i wonder if this could have happend? my fish looks somewhat like both fish..? mostly looking like a ice blue zebra, its got a kenyi looking body and face as well as the males yellow marked on the fins...


----------



## chris350 (Jul 9, 2008)

i think its a cross between a saulosi and a acei.... if thats even possible....

stay away from the mixed tank....lol


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

anyone else have an idea?


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

dan_mccabe said:


> the best part is... i think it may be breeding with my Red top ice blue zebra! lol... interesting... its not one of those either.


Thats not good you don't even know what it is now what will you do with the fry?


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

sell them.. lol... who knows what theyll look like. its a beautiful fish regardless. people/stores will buy. as i did... its unique


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like one of these

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1460


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

bigcatsrus said:


> Looks like one of these
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1460


Not at all, actually. Acei don't typically have any barring, and their shape is different.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

It was literally a guess by the fins and colour. It could be a hybrid of both??? Going by the barring.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i think big cat was refering to the tale.. i could see acei and kenyi.. hence the tail and kenyi's bars.. :wink:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks jfly. I looked through loads aof profiles and that was the closest I could find but the shape of the body isn't right but like I said before it could be a hybrid.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb: kudos big cat.. i was leaning to the same type of hybrid.. good job.. btw... i sent you a pm.. will you hit me up..


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Well some people just think they instantly know it all but I am still new to the cichlid world and thought I'd try and help out.


----------



## chris350 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pseudotropheus elongatus Chewere


----------



## chris350 (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/208086/product.web

might be that one...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No, not even close to an elongatus chewere.

It is simply a mbuna hybrid.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

At 2 pages I doubt that its "simple"... :lol:


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

i actually have an acei in my tank as well and dont believe it looks anything like that either... *** looked far and wide and still cant find a name for it. its truly unknown


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

dan_mccabe said:


> its truly unknown


You are correct here. It is unknown because it is a hybrid. Nothing to get over excited about. No point in searching the profiles you will never know. You are correct that people will buy these. Please, please make sure that if you sell them that you make sure that the person/store that buys them know that they are hybrids. Most people don't want hybrids and are very disappointed if they find out that a fish they have bought is a hybrid. Some get more than disappointed.......they get out and out furious!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

What is this whole deal about hybrids!?

I understand from the breeders point, having to be pure.

My partner brought a hybrid (knowning that he did) and its one of the most stunning fish in his tank.

Here is a pic of him










Its almost the same as dogs and cats mixing different breeds. It amazes me that some poeple on here say to get rid of the fry.


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

i dont agree with it either... i love the fact that hes a hybrid and somwhat unike... i dont plan on gettin rid of him whatsoever... hes a good lookin fish and that what matters to me. if it was a ugly hybird that would be a different story


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

bigcatsrus said:


> What is this whole deal about hybrids!?
> 
> I understand from the breeders point, having to be pure.
> 
> ...


You haven't been in the hobby long enough... Eventually you'll be one to dislike hybrids as well.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bigcatsrus said:


> What is this whole deal about hybrids!?
> 
> I understand from the breeders point, having to be pure.
> 
> Its almost the same as dogs and cats mixing different breeds. It amazes me that some poeple on here say to get rid of the fry.


Most of the time, Dogs and Cats are not a good comparison, but perhaps this time they are. Let's suppose you have decided you are going to get into breeding Weimaraners. You go about your work, and find a few that you like. You end up paying $1,200 to $1,800 a piece for puppies, plus shipping costs to obtain them.

Let's suppose you raise them, pay the medical bills, and then at adulthood discover that they aren't pure Weimraners, and are not useful for breeding at all.

Now what happens if you find out that even though most Weimaraners look pure, they actually aren't and that the breed is no longer useful or pure.

This same thing has happened to a number of species of cichlids. Someone who takes good care of the fish they have, can easily supply the full market in their area. These fish will begin to spread geographically. The problem most experienced hobbyists have with hybrids, is that they wish to purchase a pure species. It isn't uncommon to find that many fish have been hybridized, due to careless, or uncaring hobbyists/breeders.

There is nothing wrong with hybrids, or keeping them, particularly ornamentalized strains, but it is important to ensure hybrid fry is not distributed. This is even more magnifyed where hybrid fry are sold as pure fish.

This Unidentified section is filled with fish that have been sold to people as pure, when they are not. This isn't necessarily malicous intent from the LFS, as most of the time they don't know better.


----------



## eclipse99 (Apr 22, 2003)

Looks like a socolofi/saulosi mix to me but who knows really.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Most of the time, Dogs and Cats are not a good comparison, but perhaps this time they are. Let's suppose you have decided you are going to get into breeding Weimaraners. You go about your work, and find a few that you like. You end up paying $1,200 to $1,800 a piece for puppies, plus shipping costs to obtain them.
> 
> Let's suppose you raise them, pay the medical bills, and then at adulthood discover that they aren't pure Weimraners, and are not useful for breeding at all.
> 
> ...


I completely understand that as a breeder if you have spent a large amount of money in the pursuit of being able to breed a particular fish and then find out that the fish are hybrids it would be most annoying, however I assume not everybody on here is a breeder.

What I don't understand, using the dog and cat example again, if the average joe in the street had a not quite pure bred Weimaraner as a family pet but they didn't discover this till 5 years old at adulthood, their not likely to get rid of the dog.

I also can see that if somebody has purchased a fish from the lfs and it turns out not to be what it was sold as that this isn't right either but as far as not distributing the fry this I don't quite understand, provided anyone who purchases the fish is aware that it is a hybrid.

We seem to feel it would be immoral to throw some fluffy kittens who are moggies or some mongral puppies in a river but no one seems to have a problem with getting rid of hybrid fry.

In my opinion most people seem to take the lives of fish very lightly. They are all animals and I feel once you have purchased a fish, it becomes your responibility to care for that animal to the best of your abilities for the whole of its life.

One thing I feel is immoral is the selling of large fish be that cichlids, cats or what ever, I feel they should be resricted from general sale, so anybody who takes a large fish on has the means and knowledge to look after them properly.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I hope you don't buy goldfish for that tsn hybrid or the oscars that live with it.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

No has frozen food like Krill, Bloodworm and Lance fish. Infact all of the fish do. The cichlids have pellets as well.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bigcatsrus said:


> I completely understand that as a breeder if you have spent a large amount of money in the pursuit of being able to breed a particular fish and then find out that the fish are hybrids it would be most annoying, however I assume not everybody on here is a breeder.
> 
> I also can see that if somebody has purchased a fish from the lfs and it turns out not to be what it was sold as that this isn't right either but as far as not distributing the fry this I don't quite understand, provided anyone who purchases the fish is aware that it is a hybrid.
> 
> We seem to feel it would be immoral to throw some fluffy kittens who are moggies or some mongral puppies in a river but no one seems to have a problem with getting rid of hybrid fry.


For good or bad, you put a male and female cichlid in a tank, and you often become a breeder by accident. By default, almost anyone who keeps males and females are breeders.

Given this Unidentified section, it would appear as though the vast majority aren't aware that they were sold hybrids, or they wouldn't be asking what they were.

We all have our own set of morals, and that is certainly a valid point. Sometimes morals and values clash, but we all make our own decisions, and that's all good. Education is good either way. :thumb:


----------

